# sorry new visa question!



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

my daughter as got 3 entry tourist visa issued on the 20th may,its only valid for 6 months(20th november) she goes on enters thialand on the 8th june,now if she gets boarder stamp say on the 6th august,she then gets the 2nd 60 days? takes her till 6th october.now my querey is this point.her last visa run would take her to 6th of december,but her 6 month usage is up on november 20th,on her last entry does she still get the days in thialnd left from 6th oct-20th november?

you lot are a great help.
cheers


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

jeff67 said:


> my daughter as got 3 entry tourist visa issued on the 20th may,its only valid for 6 months(20th november) she goes on enters thialand on the 8th june,now if she gets boarder stamp say on the 6th august,she then gets the 2nd 60 days? takes her till 6th october.now my querey is this point.her last visa run would take her to 6th of december,but her 6 month usage is up on november 20th,on her last entry does she still get the days in thialnd left from 6th oct-20th november?
> 
> you lot are a great help.
> cheers


look at the entry before date on your daughters visa, the day before that date, is the last day she can come in, then it would be 60 days.

dont forget if you need you can get an extention at any imigration office for 7 days, or do a border and just get 15.

hope that helps

chris


----------



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

valide till 20th november,so if she came back in thialand on the 6th oct 60days would be 6th december which is over the valid date of 20th nov.would she still be able to enter thia on her last stamp even though the 60 days would take her over the 20th nov.


thanxs just a worried dad.


----------



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

you lot need are sound for answering visa questions,so complicated.

cheers


----------



## jabenna (Feb 12, 2011)

jeff67 said:


> valide till 20th november,so if she came back in thialand on the 6th oct 60days would be 6th december which is over the valid date of 20th nov.would she still be able to enter thia on her last stamp even though the 60 days would take her over the 20th nov.
> 
> 
> thanxs just a worried dad.


Hello. I am doing the same later on this year.

As long as you 'activate' the third visa entry before the 20th november (the expiry date) she can come in. Dependant on which consulate you get the triple entry tourist visa from, they give you 3 months or 6 months validity. The 3 or 6 months starts ticking from the day the visa is issued, not the day you first enter Thailand...so in applying for it so early you've lost a bit of time.

Each of the 60 day entries though you can extend by up to 30 days by visiting the immigration office in Bangkok and paying a small'ish fee.


EDIT: Refer Rule 10: Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

jabenna said:


> Hello. I am doing the same later on this year.
> 
> As long as you 'activate' the third visa entry before the 20th november (the expiry date) she can come in. Dependant on which consulate you get the triple entry tourist visa from, they give you 3 months or 6 months validity. The 3 or 6 months starts ticking from the day the visa is issued, not the day you first enter Thailand...so in applying for it so early you've lost a bit of time.
> 
> Each of the 60 day entries though you can extend by up to 30 days by visiting the immigration office in Bangkok and paying a small'ish fee.




am drunk now ok, so dont take evrything i say as 100%

ITS THE "ENTER BEFORE DATE" YOU NEED LOOK AT.


quote me or add up 60 days after the day you will last enter thailand, going on the day before what it says in your daughters passport " enter before date"


chris


----------



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

i try to exsplain better,this visa thing hard work.the visa stamp my daughter as got in passport says valid till 19th november number of entries 3,she gets in thialand on the 8th june,would you tell me the best dates for her to leave and come back,to get the full use of the visa.cant see the point of exstensions cause it would not change the valid till date,please correct me if im wrong,she wants to stay as long as possible.

cheers for taking the time to do this.


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

jeff67 said:


> i try to exsplain better,this visa thing hard work.the visa stamp my daughter as got in passport says valid till 19th november number of entries 3,she gets in thialand on the 8th june,would you tell me the best dates for her to leave and come back,to get the full use of the visa.cant see the point of exstensions cause it would not change the valid till date,please correct me if im wrong,she wants to stay as long as possible.
> 
> cheers for taking the time to do this.




right ok its now becoming clearer that she wants to stay longer, not a major problem but the the easiest way i would suggest is contact Alan Taylor he is a very helpful chap although ive never met him, but i know many people who have seen as tho you not flying tomorrow, see if he can or is able to change her visa to a "1 year multi entry visa" then she can come and go and visit Malaysia or Cambodia Laos etc as how and when she pleases




thai consulate hull

now if this fails still dont worry about it, the thai are used to people wanting to stay, so no problem.

let us know how you get on with Alan, i'm not sure what he can do in this case but im interested to know.

chris


----------



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

nice one chap,rang hull they were sound cleared up.

cheers.


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

jeff67 said:


> nice one chap,rang hull they were sound cleared up.
> 
> cheers.


great news, just like to know things for future ref.
can he cancel and issue a 1 year ??

chris


----------

